# فضيحة جديدة : الشيخ محمد العريفي



## حمورابي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*تحية*



​
*اتمنى ان يشاهد هذا الفيديوا كل الأحبة الذين في المنتدى من مختلف الخلفيات . 
لكي يشاهدون مصداقية الشيوخ في نقل المعلومات . 

بعد إعداد ( القساوسة ) ماذا طلبوا . ! 

 طلبوا من المُرسل من الفاتيكان . 

مكة . حج . حج . حج :thnk0001:*

[YOUTUBE]qogw4lR3H8E&feature[/YOUTUBE]​​​


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*فعلا شرب السبرتو واللي جاله جاله

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

واضح ان الاسلام بيعمل اختلال في المخ 

شكرا اخونا حمورابي علي موضوعك الطريف جدا ده
*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*وكل ده من ايه*
*ربنا يشفى كل مريض*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه

الشيخ العريفى بيحب القصص اوى ومشهور بيها

شكرا حمورابى للفيديو​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يهديهم ويشفيهم​*


----------



## Hindà.Marocaine (9 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *
> واضح ان الاسلام بيعمل اختلال في المخ
> 
> *​



*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم...
حقا الفرق بين المسلمين والمسحيين كبيييييييييييييير.....
شاهدت الفيديو الذي تسخرون منه و....و.... ولم اسمع أنه قال عيبا عن دين المسيحية... قص قصصا.. والله أعلم بصدقها....!!!! .. وأنت يا أخي بجملة واحدة تهين ديانة الإسلام؟؟؟؟؟ 

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
*​


----------



## حمورابي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*تحية
اشكر الأحبة على المرور والتسجيل في الموضوع . 
الزميل / ة . Hindà.Marocaine 
ما هو رأيكم في مصداقية الشيوخ ونقلهم للمواضيع . ! 
الم يكن من الأفضل تصور ولو مغامرة لهذا الشيخ ولو مرة واحدة لحفظ ماء الوجه . 
ما هي قابلية عقول المستلمين لتقبل مثل هكذا قصص
ياريت اشاهد رد منطقي . 
رعاكم الله من كل مكروه *


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 أكتوبر 2010)

Hindà.Marocaine قال:


> *لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم...
> حقا الفرق بين المسلمين والمسحيين كبيييييييييييييير.....
> شاهدت الفيديو الذي تسخرون منه و....و.... ولم اسمع أنه قال عيبا عن دين المسيحية... قص قصصا.. والله أعلم بصدقها....!!!! .. وأنت يا أخي بجملة واحدة تهين ديانة الإسلام؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*
هذه هي الحقيقة واجه نفسك بها قبل فوات الاَوان 

وفعلاً الاسلام مسبب الجاهلية والتخلف بكل المقاييس لمتبعيه :vava:*

*الحقيقة وراء الإسلام يا تهامي باشا :gy0000:*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*الراجل دا متخلف عقليا يعني و لا ايه*

*قاعد في اغلب ظهوراته التليفزيونيه يردد نفس الكلام و يقول حكاوي المصاطب و نفس جمله الله يحب يكون عنده اولاد دي و الله عنده خمس اولاد*

*تاليف و هذيان و تخريف و كلام بعيد عن الواقع جدا *

*و للعلم لا فيه اغرائات في التبشير ولا حاجه*

*بس كلمه يسوع بيحبك و الانجيل*

*راجل قاعد يؤلف حكايات بيصدقها الخليجيين الهبل و بس*

*و الاخ الي بيقول انه الفدييو مفهوش حاجه غلط صحي النوم و النبي و شيل اللحاف*

*صحيح رحب هو الطريق المؤدي للهاويه و كثيرين هم الذين يدخلونه*

*البتاع دا يعني ماله و مال المسيحيه اصلالالالالالالالالالالالالا عمال يهذي كدا ليه*

*ربنا يتصرف معاه*

*ولا بيوت الجنه*

*هل فيه نبي اسمه لوط في المسيحيه اصلا؟؟؟*

*هوا دا الغلط يا حضره المعترض المحترم*

*كلامه ينفع يتقال نكت علي فكره*

*سلام*
​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا اعتراض على خلقتك يا رب 
بس حرام يبقى في هذا الجهل الفظيع !!

ربنا يشفيك يا شيخ  
شكرا حمورابي*


----------



## man4truth (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*ايه الهبل ده
هو فاكر ان كل الأديان هبل زى الاسلام​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا أخى حمورابى للفيديو والمجهود

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## داود 2010 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

وايش راح يقولوا ما فى شىء من برة ها ها ها ها ها ها


----------



## حمورابي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*للرفع 
لمن لم يشاهد مغامرات ساسوكي *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*ايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الهبل ده إزاى يصدقوا الحاجات دى*


----------



## scorpion81 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154156


----------

